# My New Kittens



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

The kittens are staying!! I am a bad rescuer, though I did put up a few posters. I fell in love and they are staying!!!:luv

introducing Addie





and Torti Tu. She is really hard to get a picture of as she runs to the camera every time she sees it.


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

Torti Tu


----------



## krazykatman (Jun 9, 2014)

Very cute. I can see how they got you.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Hurrah! They have a lovely forever home and they are cute. I would/ have been usless as a fosterer.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What sweet babies! Glad you are keeping them, they look happy!


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

I think they are happy. They went from scared hissy, scratchy little ferals to little love bugs. Torti Tu is braver then Addie but they both come for cuddles and can be picked up, carried and kissed now.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yay!!!! Forever homes for two feral babies! YOU ROCK!!!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh Mikayla, I'm so glad! You went through so much getting them better that it's no wonder you don't want to let them go.

And I'm happy that you're going with Torti Tu - I was secretly hoping you'd keep the name, both because it's cute, and because it came to you so naturally.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Easy to see why they stole your heart. So satisfying to rescue.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Congratulations on having your heart formally and completely stolen. Lucky little kitties to have found such a loving home to spend their lives....lucky you to have such loving cuties to brighten your days and scratch your couches and climb your blinds....and purr to you!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mikayla,
Congratulations on your new/old (!) family members!!
I'm glad you're keeping Addie and Torti Tu!!
Hugs!!
Sharon


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes, they are old/new as they've been in for about a month.  We're having fun with an URI with them both but they're both still eating and have been giving them lysine chews which seem to be helping. 
I have ordered a cloth and mesh pet play pen for them, which is large enough for their litter box and dishes so that I can bring them out and introduce them to the rest of the clan. We spend a lot of time outside and the other cats and dog are usually with us so I'm hoping that the pen can help keep them safe and out of trouble. Has anyone else had any luck with these play pens?
Yes the name Torti Tu stuck as I can't seem to call her anything else and she now comes to it.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mikayla, 
How are your babies doing?
I hope they're getting better! 
Hugs!
Sharon


----------



## kittysgalore2 (Jul 6, 2014)

Aww, congrats! It's great that you're keeping those cuties.


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you kittysgalore2.
The kittens seem to be doing alright. There is a lot less sneezing and their eyes are getting clearer though Addie seems to have gotten one of her eyes hurt while they were rough housing. They are due for their second shots on Friday so maybe I'll take them earlier and have him look at her eye.
I tried them in the pen today and there was a lot of hissing from my 2 older females and some growling from Kipling but Bennington is in love and the babies took it all in stride. Addie even made friends with Lily, the dog.

The kittens in the pen with Kipling and Bennington


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh that's so funny! Definitely curious about what's in the pen! 

More pics are always welcome...!


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

Here is a rather weird picture of Addie that shows her markings and her poor sore eye. Her coat is definitely getting longer. Torti Tu is running toward the camera as always.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mikayla,
Addie's coloring and markings are Gorgeous! 
Hope her eye gets better fast! 
Seeing little Torti Tu's butt, as she races toward you, is cute!
Sharon


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

Torti Tu is adorable but so hard to get a picture of unless she's eating or sleeping. She's very vocal, chatters away to me constantly, whereas I've never heard anything but a couple of chirps from Addie. She seems like the big sister, always washing Addie and is the first to try everything where Addie watches her first to see if it's okay and then joins in. It's so much fun to watch them interact and even more to cuddle them.


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

The kittens and Bennington


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

LOVE all the pix and all the kitties!! Your new additions are so sweet.
Keep us posted on the URI.


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Wallycat. So far only the two boys, Kip and Benn, have taken an interest in the kittens. The adult girls watch them from a distance but are not thrilled.
Both Torti Tu and Addie seem to be over the URI. Their eyes and noses have been clear and except for the occasional sneeze they seem fine. They received their second shots yesterday and have gained a pound or more in the last 3 weeks. I have finally been able to stop worrying about them quite so much and just enjoy them.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Yay! They're both tough little cookies! 

The pics of the kittens with Bennington are so cute and funny! Even though you can't see Bennington's face in the first, his whole body says "I'm dying of curiosity!" And then...who's that standing up in the pen with her paws against the netting? I can't quite tell, but oh my gosh... :luv


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh, that's a great update! And nice photos there, Mikayla!
We just love hearing good news about our felines! You took such good care of them, great job! :thumb


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

How adorable!!


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. 
Spirite, that's Addie with her paws on the mesh. Bennington gets along quite well with them and plays with them under the screen door on their room. I'm a little worried as he's very rambunctious, only 15 months old with boundless energy, and tends to bat at and leap on the other cats but am going to try them together today.


----------

